# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Concordato preventivo con continuità aziendale, un caso

## Atomo

Buongiorno a tutti, sono un nuovo utente,
lavoro in una piccola ditta, e vorrei illustrare un caso che ci sta capitando:
la questione è una fornitura di merce ad una azienda che ha depositato la richiesta di concordato preventivo con continuità aziendale, considerando che dovrebbero essere entrate in vigore da settembre delle nuove disposizioni.
Serviamo l'azienda che ha depositato la richiesta da tempo, e vantiamo già un credito nei loro confronti.
Solitatemente nei casi di questo tipo, cioè quando si incappava in concordati o fallimenti, i rapporti commerciali con l'azienda ovviamente si  fermavano, si tirava qualche accidente per l'aver lavorato per niente e si seguiva la pratica con i suoi tempi.
Adesso l'azienda ci richiede una fornitura, comunicandoci che potrà essere pagata anticipatamente. Questo incasso a loro dire è assolutamente al sicuro, non potrà essere soggetto in nessun caso a revocatoria, anche in caso di fallimento, e questo in base alle nuove disposizioni. Questo varrebbe per tutti gli ordini dopo il deposito della domanda.
Le nuove norme avrebbero appunto l'obiettivo di sostenere le azienda in difficoltà, permettendo di continuare a lavorare.
Però dalle mie poche conoscenze (non sono né avvocato né commercialista) sapevo però che il patrimonio di chi è soggetto a concordati o fallimenti dovrebbe essere usato per saldare i crediti precedenti, se adesso acquistano merce e pagano in antico non è così (a meno che non sia stato fatto un aumento di capitale o abbiano ottenuto nuovi finanziamenti).
Mi piacerebbe avere qualche scambio di idee o consiglio su questa situazione, anche su che documentazione sarebbe utile richiedere all'azienda (o al tribunale, forse??). Anche perchè temo che situazioni del genere ricapiteranno...
Grazie!

----------


## Luca Bi

Allora, con la riforma attuata dal DL 83/2012, la procedura indicata è corretta: l'azienda che fa domanda di concordato può proseguire l'attività e tutti i pagamenti effettuati dopo al domanda di concordato diventano non revocabili anche se il concordato non andasse in porto. 
La legge dice che il concordato va iscritto nel registro imprese il giorno dopo la presentazione della domanda a cura della cancelleria fallimentare, ma per essere sicuri si potrebbe richiedere all'impresa la ricevuta di deposito della domanda di concordato.

----------

